# Names???



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

We have twin Nubians that I cannot come up with good names for... 
Brown is buck









Black is doeling









The front runners are Lucy and Charlie Brown.
Suggestions please?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hansel and Gretel popped into my head when I saw them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ebony and Ivan


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

aaacres said:


> We have twin Nubians that I cannot come up with good names for...
> Brown is buck
> View attachment 156441
> 
> ...


Lucy fits well but how bout Desi for the boy, he's very handsome


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What kind of sense are you getting of them? Character traits maybe? Take your time to say each name individually, out loud even. Stare into their eyes and say the names. When one fits, that may mean it's the right one. If there is any hesitation that usually means it isn't the one. Another way of looking for a name would be assigning what letter seems to fit them and using that as a starting point.

For the doe: Elvera, Maryellen, Sylvia, Olivia, Gwen, Cloe, Agnes, Guinevere, Morwen, Kelly, Cherish, Maxine, Blossom, Carnation, Harmony

For the buckling: Lucius, Edwin, Carmine, Rutledge, Tristan, Merlin, Chandler, Collin, Apache, Victor, Demetri, Windy, Corvus, Dusky, Hadrian


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

I love Lucy (sorry, had to) and the buckling looks like a Jasper to me.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They are super cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh, I didn't see the bottom of your post . Lucy and Charlie Brown are really good.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Barney and Thelma Lou


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Apollo (buckling) and Artemus for the doeling.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Apollo (buckling) and Artemus for the doeling.


No offence, but If you mean the greek goddess, the spelling is actually Artemis .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oops typo...thanks for catching it


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Soo.. what did you end up naming them ?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

So far they have just been named Tweedledee and Tweedledum 








They got their noggins stuck in the same square and needed assistance to get unstuck. ‍


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I bet it was hard to get them backed out of there. Lol


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I bet it was hard to get them backed out of there. Lol


Yes! Very! Because, of course, they push back when you push against their heads


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Quint and Nellie? But maybe you have already named them by now!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Solomon and Sheba
(The boy is Solomon)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Solomon and Sheba
> (*The boy is Solomon*)


Who could have guessed ...  (Sheeba is Hebrew and means 'curse' or 'oat'?)

Solomon and Batseeba? But no, they are siblings ... :shrug:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> But no, they are siblings ...


Who are siblings?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Who are siblings?


The two nameless kids in this thread. If they are still nameless, there are lots of suggestions by now! BatSeeba was a woman married to a man, and forced to marry the king instead ...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are misunderstanding me, @Trollmor.

OK, Well, in the Bible Stories, Bathsheba was the mother of Solomon.

When Solomon was a oriental middle eastern potentate, he was supposedly visited by the Queen of Sheba. She came to see him because word of his great wisdom had reached her realm and she wished to test him. Extrabiblical legend claims they also enjoyed each other's bodies, as well as their brains.

That is the Sheba I was referencing, not Bathsheba, his mother. I suggested those names because of the goats' regal (royal) appearance.

Since I don't think he existed except as a legend, and no one even knows what or who she may have been, I'm willing to put them on the same level as other famous fictional names. Such as Barney and Thelma Lou, and Apollo and Artemis.

A King and a Queen, unrelated, and a sibling relationship wasn't mentioned. Does the OP only want famous sibling names? Has the OP closed the thread to further suggestions?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Solomon and Batseeba? But no, they are siblings ...


You misunderstand me.
In the Bible stories, Bathsheba is Solomon's mother. That is not the Sheba I am referencing, but the Queen of Sheba, who came to see King Solomon because she wished to test his reputed great wisdom.

Extra biblical legends claim they also enjoyed each other's bodies, as well as their minds.

I chose those names because the Nubians look so regal

Since I don't believe in the historicity of Solomon, and no one has a clue who or what Sheba or it's queen may have been, I'm content to have those names in the same famous, nonsibling, fictional, category as Apollo and Artemis, Lucy and Charlie Brown, and don't forget Barney and Thelma Lou. None of which you objected to.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> You misunderstand me.
> In the Bible stories, Bathsheba is Solomon's mother. That is not the Sheba I am referencing, but the Queen of Sheba, who came to see King Solomon because she wished to test his reputed great wisdom.
> 
> Extra biblical legends claim they also enjoyed each other's bodies, as well as their minds.
> ...


Aha, thanks! I only did a short gogling, you have more knowledge - like so often! 

Yes, they really have a noble look! And no, I did not object to others' suggestions. Only to my own, since I thought the historical or legendary persons were mating, and the siblings of this thread are not supposed to do so! 

But the bug in this forum seems to be vivid ...


----------

